# [email protected]@KING for the cheap 5 ft plastic skeletons - 2011



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

A few years back, at our Big Lots Store ( discount chain in CA - probably other states also) I purchased several 5 ft plastic skeletons. (cheaply made, hollow plastic) -they were good to gore-up and relatively inexpensive. ( under $10 ea)

I cannot seem to find them anymore, now they come as glow-in-the-dark skeletons, and they are $16 ea at the same store.

Would love to find 10-20 of them, especially if I can get them for under $10.

any suggestions?

I did a Ramones tribute the last couple years and used the skeletons.... 
(I put wire in them so I could pose them.... normally, they just hang there)

here is a picture during the day, looked much better in the dark w/lighting.

ec


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Keep an eye out in walgreens if you have them near you. They should be getting them this year though I believe their price will be around $20


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

What you're looking for is known affectionately as a "Blucky". You might have some luck searching for "Blow mold skeleton" or even just "Blucky skeleton."

Also, as was mentioned, keep your eyes open. They'll start to come out any day now. Don't forget the November 1st sales, when you'll find them for 50% off.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

BallstonManor said:


> What you're looking for is known affectionately as a "Blucky". You might have some luck searching for "Blow mold skeleton" or even just "Blucky skeleton."
> 
> Also, as was mentioned, keep your eyes open. They'll start to come out any day now. Don't forget the November 1st sales, when you'll find them for 50% off.


thank you! will start my search looking for bluckies !!! ec


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I can remember buying bluckies for about ten bucks years ago. Last year they were $20. I don't think you will find them any cheaper. I have seen the listed in some catalogs in the $25 to $35 range.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

-I can't believe it..... you guys are right.... -after some extensive searching today, they all are $20-25 each now...

I guess $16 for glow in the dark versions is a good price. I may try and buy a case from them and see if they can drop the price a bit. 


Thanks for the input, let me know if any deals surface..... -probably right on the sales though... after Halloween they may drop the price to $10-13 each.

thanks, Craig


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah a few years ago, during the "day after" sales, I picked up about 5 of them for I think $10 a piece. They're not the best, but they're cheap, and with some good corpsing, they can serve all kinds of purposes.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Right, if you have some kind of Halloween store near you I would wait til the after Halloween sales (and I mean be there when it opens it's doors). I have seen them last year on sale for $10 each.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Walmart is supposed to be carrying bluckies this season for about $15.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice tribute to the ramones craig. I've gone to Joey's gravesite quite a few times in Jersey, he's got an awesome view of NYC from it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Paying full price sucks, but sometimes you have to jump on these things when you see them. I know that here, in NJ, there are ZERO skeletons or anything of that nature left by the time Halloween gets here, and the only after sales I can find are on costumes and accessories. If I see any once stores out here start putting out Halloween stuff I'll let you know.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Word has it that Walgreens will have some nice plastic skellies in the $30 range.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

The walgreens ones are not bad at all. They are actually the exact same as the spirit ones, just $20 cheaper.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

the ones walgreens has are Pitini skeletons, and they are great, but mine are not out yet.


----------



## Jooky (Nov 10, 2010)

I just picked up one of these walgreen/Pitini skeletons today. Is there a good way to make them hold a pose? I have filled my bluckies with pvc, but that does not appear to be an option with these.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Around here it's like trishaanne said, there are never any bluckys around after Halloween, so I can never count on buying any on sale. I saw the Pitini at Walgreens today and it looked nice. I have 3 buckys and 8 bluckys. I really don't need any more. But I'm wondering if I'll be kicking myself in 3-5 years, saying why didn't I pick up a couple of those Pitini skeleton when they were only $30. Who could have ever guessed bluckys would be going for $20. No telling how much the Pitini will be selling for in 5 years.


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

Allen H said:


> the ones walgreens has are Pitini skeletons, and they are great, but mine are not out yet.


Alan, you made the front page of their web site... Supa Stahhhh!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Got a link to that?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Got a link to that?


http://www.pitinienterprises.com/ <- Allen's plastic corpsing is on the home page.


----------



## Grimsby (Sep 11, 2007)

I picked one up from Walgreens as well. Although not the same quality as a true Bucky, it's not bad.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I now have two from walgreens and two full size buckies I bought. The quality is different but you can buy 3 pitini's vs one bucky for the same price, maybe even 4 depending on your supplier. To be honest, i think the pitini look good. They are light weight and will work welll with most applications. Definitely a step up from the Bluckies and for 5 to 10 dollars more, well worth it.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spiderclimber said:


> I now have two from walgreens and two full size buckies I bought. The quality is different but you can buy 3 pitini's vs one bucky for the same price, maybe even 4 depending on your supplier. To be honest, i think the pitini look good. They are light weight and will work welll with most applications. Definitely a step up from the Bluckies and for 5 to 10 dollars more, well worth it.


:jol: I agree, for the money they are fantastic and so LIGHTWEIGHT. I love my Buckys but it is so nice not to have reinforce the area you hang them on because of the weight. I have 3 now, but I am still looking in neighboring towns for more of the pitini skeletons. For me, there is just no such thing as too many skellys.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Spiderclimber said:


> I now have two from walgreens and two full size buckies I bought. The quality is different but you can buy 3 pitini's vs one bucky for the same price, maybe even 4 depending on your supplier. To be honest, i think the pitini look good. They are light weight and will work welll with most applications. Definitely a step up from the Bluckies and for 5 to 10 dollars more, well worth it.


I agree with both of you. I got the two skellies that my local Walgreens had. And when you consider that bluckys are going for $20 to $30, these guys are worth every penny. Look good and light weight, corpsed or as is, better get the search on, they won't last.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Yea the guy at Walgreens was just putting them out as I walked in. Perfect timing!! As he was putting one 5 Ft one up, I asked him if there were any more. He said he had 4 more in the back. He looked at me funny when I told him to not bother with making a display for them... I'll take em... All of them!! Like some guys here said, for the price, they are perfect for corpsing, worth every penny!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

walgreens.com sold out a few days ago.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not surprised to hear that, motel. This was a very popular prop.


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

just saw this thread - an FYI to everyone for 2012 - Pitinis direct from the company were $35 for 2012. Don't know if Walgreens will be cheaper due to volume discounts, but the window for ordering direct closed on Jan. 13 for 2012. Shipping in May. Oriental Trading Co. has blow-molds for around $25. Don't think a heat gun will work too well though.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Heat gun works fine on bluckies.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

The Pitini skeletons they were taking orders for were not the same as those sold in Walgreen last year but rather more akin to the $70 skeletons sold at Spirit, according to the emails I received from them. The pre-orders have metal screw joints as opposed to the plastic ones at Walgreen.

FWIW, although there is a lot to like about the Spirit style, I actually preferred the overall look of the Walgreen skellys, particularly the joints. Hopefully Walgreen restocks the skeletons again regardless.

Rich


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

does it? I know there was some corpsing technique I read about that the blow mold wouldn't stand up to. or maybe it was the mache skellie dialog running through facebook last month.


----------

